# Harry Potter is back!



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2013)

Well sort of, rather she is coming out with a spin off and Harry's storyline is finsihed.

http://www.today.com/id/49177003/ns...iders-return-harry-potter-world/#.UjIfFLyYO2w

Personally I'm kind of excited.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 12, 2013)

Color me interested. I've always felt the universe she made had more stories to tell than just Harry's.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 12, 2013)

:shock: Don't you guys know that watching Harry Potter can give sexually transmitted demons?


----------



## Fernin (Sep 12, 2013)

Accretion said:


> :shock: Don't you guys know that watching Harry Potter can give sexually transmitted demons?



Don't worry, I always wear protection.

( â€¢_â€¢)
( â€¢_â€¢)>âŒâ– -â– 
(âŒâ– _â– )

YEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH! eer.....POTTAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 12, 2013)

This sounds promising.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2013)

I like this very much. :3


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Am I the only one that hates Harry Potter? 
(Although I do love making fun of them hufflepuffs)


----------



## Teal (Sep 13, 2013)

Accretion said:


> :shock: Don't you guys know that watching Harry Potter can give sexually transmitted demons?


 Do they multiply (like asexual reproduction) and infect the next person or do they leave the host and infect the new person?
I must know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Am I the only one that hates Harry Potter?
> (Although I do love making fun of them hufflepuffs)


The new hero is a hufflepuff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Am I the only one that hates Harry Potter?
> (Although I do love making fun of them hufflepuffs)



Fuck you Hufflepuff is awesome.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 13, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> The new hero is a hufflepuff.


Well it's not like I'll read it anyways :I
But still that sounds awful. 


Saliva said:


> Fuck you Hufflepuff is awesome.



Say this aloud. 
Notice how silly you sound.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2013)

I can get why Harry Potter isn't someone's cup of tea absolutely no problem, but I find it wierd to bash as if it were My Little Pony, Twilight, or 50 Shades of Grey.

I haven't even read the final book or watched the movies beyond the first 4 (books > movies).

HP is more on the level of Star Wars and The Lord of The Rings in terms of its importance, universal potential, and likely its longevity. It's a very influential children's book that matured/darkened/grew more complex at the same pace as its target audience. It's a unique, important piece of work with global popularity that had persisted since it started in the late 90s.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> The new hero is a hufflepuff.


Oh god why?



Saliva said:


> Fuck you Hufflepuff is awesome.


Hufflepuff is the lamest of the group. Ravenclaw is where it's at.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 13, 2013)

I've never been able to get into the series so my reaction is vague displeasure. The series seemed as good as finished to me. It didn't need a spinoff.


----------



## Troj (Sep 13, 2013)

As long as it doesn't turn into a continuous chain of shout-outs to previous Harry Potter characters, colour me definitely interested!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 13, 2013)

Rowling is a genius because she created an absolutely convincing world that can be expanded indefinitely. I would love to see her give her blessing to writers to make a "Harry Potter Expanded Universe", where she or other writers can tell about the history of the Wizengamot or whether or not Hogsmeade is an actual village or just some Potemkin Renaissance-Faire collection of lean-tos that gets torn down each year.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 13, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> I've never been able to get into the series so my reaction is vague displeasure. The series seemed as good as finished to me. It didn't need a spinoff.



A different story taking place in the same universe isn't really a spin off. A spin off is a side story to an already running narrative, like say, if she did a story about the Malfoy's set between books five and six. That would be a spin off. However a story that takes place in the same universe but has all new characters in the primary roles would not a spin off. Where as a story using the old characters set after the already completed narrative is a sequel.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Hufflepuff is the lamest of the group. Ravenclaw is where it's at.



GET HIT, RAVENCLAW SHIT.

HUFFLEPUFF RESPRESENT.

#SWAG #YOLO #YEMADBRELELELELELELE



Falaffel said:


> Say this aloud.
> Notice how silly you sound.



That is the joke, friend.

Buddy.

Pal.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 13, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Don't worry, I always wear protection.
> 
> ( â€¢_â€¢)
> ( â€¢_â€¢)>âŒâ– -â–
> ...










Saliva said:


> GET HIT, RAVENCLAW SHIT.
> 
> HUFFLEPUFF RESPRESENT.
> 
> #SWAG #YOLO #YEMADBRELELELELELELE


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> GET HIT, RAVENCLAW SHIT.
> 
> HUFFLEPUFF RESPRESENT.
> 
> ...



I would like 'lovers'  but I'll settle for pal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


Wow, he fisted her so hard that she passed out.


----------

